# TRIAC se quema con una luz de 500W



## Martincho (May 31, 2009)

Hola, necesito ayuda ya que me estoy volviendo loco con un tema. Utilizo un BT 137 e para controlar unas lámparas halògenas de 500 W y se me queman. No es dimmer, sólo prende. 
Según los datos, aguanta 1500W (asumo que con disipador), 8 A y 600V.
Yo estoy entre la insuficiente disipación (estoy usando los disipadores de los 3 trs de una fuente de PC) y el pico de encendido por la làmpara fría.
Lo que me extraña es que hace 25 años usaba un Tic 226 para hacer luces audiorrítmicas cuando estaba en el cole y nunca me pasó.
Agradecería ideas y pídanme más data si creen necesario.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

adjunta el circuito!

los triac´s estan aislados del disipador? acordate que lo que se atornilla "es el vivo"


----------



## Martincho (May 31, 2009)

Hola, no están aislados. Pero no están en contacto con nada absolutamente. De hecho, funciona bien unos días y luego dejan de andar. Alguna vez creo que, antes de quemarse, comenzó a bajar la intensidad de la luz.
Incluso una vez (en realidad pongo dos para dos lámparas) puenteando las salidas (las "orejas"), no lograba encender la luz correspondiente. Es decir que el TRIAC se quemó de tal forma que se separó la pata del medio de la carcasa internamente.


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

algo grosero esta pasando ahi.

te iba a decir que senses con el dedo la temperatura pero me decis que se desprendio una pata.....por el calor .....um....

de buenas a primeras 500e de carga se la bancan muy bien , y si le pones un disipadror aunque sea chiquito , mejor.
son las lamparas resistivas puras ?
o son con transformador ?

por qu eno pones esquema y foto .

ahi hay algo raro.

saludos


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

mo mismo dije, hay quever el circuito que esta implementando, yo los uso para los equipos de iluminacion que fabrico para mi y andan lo mas bien!


----------



## Martincho (May 31, 2009)

Hola, ante todo muchas gracias por su tiempo. Mañana subo un esquema.
Las lámparas son sólo filamento, pero sepan que en frío tienen unos 12 ohm. 
 220V / 12 ohm = 18 A.
Teóricamente se debería bancar esa corriente como pico no repetitivo. Esto no me pasó con uno sino con varios equipos que yo fabrico e instalo. Incluso cambié hace dos días uno por otro TRIAC de 12 A y me llamaron que se quemó ayer otra vez. El tema es que antes los hacía con relés hasta que comenzaron a quedarse pegados (supongo que por berretas) y ahora me pasa esto.
Los manejo con un 16C54 y una R de 100 ohm para dispararlos y sin opto.
De nuevo gracias.


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

con varios clientes o siempre con el mismo cliente ?
en el mismo lugar ?

por mas berreta que sea el rele se la banca.............hay algo raro ahi........si es siempre en el mismo lugar (cliente ) algo que no ves anda por ahi molestando .......

por qu eno , (entre otras cosas ) haces una muestra y lo probas vos en tu casa?

te doy un ejempll asi , al aire, inventado:
un cliente tenaia en esa linea o circuito tubos flurescentes y el electricista puso "escondido" en alguna parte de la linea unos lindos capacitres para corregir el factor de potencia.
luego sacaron esos tubos (no los C ) y pusieron lamparas comunes .
luego te llamaron a vos para controlar eso .


----------



## Martincho (May 31, 2009)

Hola, me pasó en Olivos, Parque Chacabuco, Liniers, etc.
Yo los pruebo durante horas y salen andando.
De todas maneras, me pasa con un 30% de los equipos solamente.
Lo de los relés era antes y por eso pasé a los TRIACs. 
Ahora mi inquietud son ellos y no los relés.
Luego subo el circuito.
Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

mira, en un automatico de escalera s, luces, usan triacs de 3 o 4 amper y se la bancan bien , y a veces lso cargan con muchas lamparas.

lo que los quema es el pico que se produce cuando uan lampara se quema, eso si los quema.
pero eso es un evento rapido , vos me decis que se recalientan , eso NO es un evento rapido .

tambien me decis que se pegan lso reles ........que aplicacion estas dandoles? cual es la funcioon del aparatito ?
para deducir cantidad de operaciones por dia.

saludos


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

los cables muy finos? por tirar algo...


----------



## Martincho (May 31, 2009)

No, lo de los relés no me interesa ahora ya que fueron los últimos de cientos usados. 
Ahora el tema son los TRIACs. Yo no digo que se calientan, lo que dije es que medí entre la pata del medio y la oreja de la carcasa y estaba abierto. Nunca vi signos evidentes de recalentamiento. Incluso los mido antes de que salgan y, con disipador, no suben de 80º.
Por eso me pregunto si será el pico del encendido cuando la R de las lámparas es sumamente inferior que a la temperatura de trabajo.
La función es la de prender una lámpara de 500W durante un minuto y apagarse. Se usa no más de 20 veces por día.


----------



## Martincho (May 31, 2009)

Los primeros 10 cm son un tanto finos, pero eso a lo sumo los calentaría, lo que aumentaría su R y circularía menos I y no más.
No creo que influya.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

no publiques dos mensajes consecutivos, esita el anterior agregando, edit 1: por ejemplo.

vuelan de calor 80 grados? cambia el triac por uno mas grande.

ni idea! entonces! jaja


----------



## Cientifico (May 31, 2009)

Si subes el circuito,te podemos ayudar. De todas maneras podes probar con el BTA 41


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2009)

y disparalo con optotriac! asi lo hago yo!


----------



## zopilote (May 31, 2009)

Y ese circuito tuyo tiene una red snubber.

Etolipoz


----------



## unleased! (Jun 1, 2009)

Martincho dijo:
			
		

> ...Los manejo con un 16C54 y una R de 100 ohm para dispararlos y sin opto.


 Me parece una resistencia muy baja para la puerta del triac, aunque normalmente por baja resistencia se suele destruir el diac (o el elemento que dispara) puede que en este caso lo haga al triac. Puedes, por probar, sustituir la resistencia de 100Ω por una de 330 o 470Ω. Además 80ºC, con un disipador de aluminio sacado de una fuente de PC, para una carga de apenas 500W me parece mucho. Algo no cuadra ahí.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2009)

muchachos estan tirando cosas a lo tonto , realmente , no es una adivinanza esto ..

si maneja el triac desde una compuerta o un pic no usa diac, lo de los cables y demas no tiene que ver.

si usas un micro no es un automatico de luces.
por lo menso de lso vulgares.
si un triac lo gatills insuficientemente solo veras que la lampara prende poco , en general solo lo disparas un semiciclo (por el tema de los cuadrantes del triac).

mira, sinceramente ni idea, ahi tenes algo rarito .
al triac no le suele importar y mas si es una carga resistiva el tema de el disparo, si no es suficiente no dispara bien y listo.

vos tenes algun problema raro, pero me decis que te ocurre con clientes distintos, has probado fehacientemente el triac en tu taller ? tener un circuito de prueba para ver como se comporta, yo suelo hacerlo, dejo uno en el taller y lo pruebo unos dias cuando hay algo raro.

el lote de triacs ?
la carga del cliente decis que no es por que pasa con distintos.
red snuber se supone que es para caargas inductivas y decis que es solo R.
lo de el filamento frio para mi no es, jamas me ocurrio y los uso para lamparas, sin drama, LO QUE SI , es que los triacs son muy sensibles a micro cortos , cortocircuitos, si pasa cuando se quema una lampara ,si son cuarzos de 500 w y de lso chinos     creo que te lo dije .
pero si usas un PIC.............je ...........tuto resuelto .
*hace un programita para encendido gradual y listo el poyo si el problema es ese de filamento frio.*detecta cruce por cero o si no queres dedicar una pta, ni eso.

por que no pones el esquema, no todo el circuito, solo la salida del pic a el triac.

y conta, cuando lo encuentres al problema...no dejes el tema colgado.

si es el filamento frio ya sabes como arreglarlo, no hay que poner triacs mas grandes (caros y duros de gate) .
pero ..me parece tan.........raro.

bueh.chau, saludos, sos vos el que tiene que probar ahora.

no te borres


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

yo uso optotriac´s y una r de 180 ohms, y nunca tuve problemas...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

"Según los datos, aguanta 1500W (asumo que con disipador)"
El disipador en tu caso es INDISPENSABLE!


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

yo le meteria algun ventilador al gabinete (no me acuerdo si era fan o cooler jaja).

y vicha lo del disparo, por mas que lo dispare un micro, 

metele algun optotriac, depaso aislas galvanicamente la alta de la baja tension, y

 comenta que fucnion cumplen esos equipos!


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 1, 2009)

te recomendaria que utilices el Q4015 que es un triac que soporta 15 Amperes, yo he trabajado con  esos triac con los BT con los BTA pero no son mejores que el Q4015
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/134/360189_DS.pdf


----------



## Martincho (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola gente, gracias por la preocupación.
Es un sistema de luces/alarma comunitaria, no un automático.
La opción del encendido gradual ya la tuve en cuenta pero me parece tan básico el uso que le estoy dando que me resisto a modificar el programa, porque sería darme por vencido con el problema.
Las lámparas no se me queman, así que eso en todo caso sería otro tema.
Ahora probé con otro TRIAC y estoy esperando resultado.
Con respecto a la prueba, los pruebo, les mido la temperatura y los disparo centenares de veces.
El circuito del disparo es: R 100 ohm entre pata del pic y el TRIAC. Así de simple. 
Las luces se apagan al minuto, por eso me parece que no es la temperatura.
Igual, me da bronca no saber qué cuernos pasa.
Gracias.


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 1, 2009)

seguramenete ese triac no es original, depronto eso es lo que está pasando


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2009)

mira, un triac se caga por tension , por corriente, por sobretemperatura o por que lo pisaste mucho   

sobretemp. sabes qu eno es.
sobretension , si es trucho y no respeta valores de la data, por que vos sabes donde lo conectaste.
queda sobrecorriente, o es trucho o hay algun parametro que no descubris, algo que pasa donde el cliente .

en cualquier caso esas fallas raras te obligan a efectuar pruebas de descubrimiento que te son invariablemente fastidiosas, estas tratando de descubrir un evento que ocurre de vez en cuando , pensa vos si podes agregar algo en el lugar de trabajo que te permita deducir la falla.

repite la falla en determinados clientes ?
poner algun fusible de vidrio no solo como proteccion sino que tambien para detectar esa sobrecorriente .
otros

tomar un par de triacs en el taller y efectuar pruebas DESTRUCTIVAS y compararlo con alguno de otra marca.

en fin, vos veras.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 1, 2009)

"te recomendaria que utilices el Q4015 que es un triac que soporta 15 Amperes, yo he trabajado con esos triac con los BT con los BTA pero no son mejores que el Q4015
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/134/360189_DS.pdf"

Por que recomendas cambiar de triac si todavia no se sabe cual es el problema?


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 1, 2009)

bueno por que yo realizo mucho el circuito de los semaforos titilantes para los semaforos de aqui en la ciudad y siempre le coloco es el Q4015 y asi se garantiza mas su funcionamiento. ademas que los BTA hay mucho falsificados


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

recien me di cuenta! 

martincho, arregla el titulo! es una lampara de 500W no una luz! jaja, 

no se me ocurre nada mas, podras subir el impreso? hay mucha humedad donde tu cliente? como para que se sulfate algo?


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jun 2, 2009)

exacto deberias de subir el esquema para asi poder entender que es lo que está pasando


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

ya somos dos pidiendo lo mismo!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2009)

es que ya dijo:
pic a una resistencia y listo , esa R al gate.

dispara el gate con tension continua, nada del otro mundo, .

la falla esta no es una cuetion de el circuito, si leen veran que el pibe tiene xperiencia.

a mi me paso muchas vecs cosas que hay que "pescarlas" y son fallas debido a imprevistos de el usuario.
alguna de las cosas ya puestas.

el tema es si le pone garra el pibe y si luego pasa a comentar que fue el problema , una vez que lo descubra.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

ok, disculpas...


----------



## Martincho (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola gente, estuve pensando y revisando algunas cosas.
Tengo unos equipos instalados hace un año con encendido gradual (de los cuales me había olvidado) y, con un TRIAC de plástico y disipador, siguen andando.
No se si atribuírselo a que el encendido gradual evita el pico de corriente o porque, al ser excitados con pulsos y no continua, hay una juntura menos generando calor.
De todas maneras cambié el 137 por un BTA 12. Veremos.
Me tomo unos días para ver resultados y posteo.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2009)

seguro, tengo un manual de RCA que decica bastantes hojas a lo que es precalentamiento de filamento, encendido gradual y encendido por cruce pr cero.
tambien menciona tanto el pico de encendido por filamento frio como el pico que se genera al quemarse una lampara.

entonces.........apunta la cosa al filamento frio ?
mira vos.


----------



## Electricista (Jun 6, 2009)

El BT137 trabajando para sistemas logicos la corriente del Gate es de 5ma. y el TIC226 es de 50ma, entonces el problemas es que esta llegando una corriente al gate mayor que la permitida,al cambiar por un triacBTA12 es que tengas encuenta la sigla final que pueden ser sw=10ma, cw35ma y bw50ma.
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------

